# consolekit / consolekit2



## KoMa350 (Aug 26, 2017)

hi,

am having trouble upgrading ports on my 11.1 p1,
`portmaster -a`
wants to install consolekit2, but that conflicts with the currently installed consolekit. tried
`portmaster -af`
but that seems to have screwed up my system (besides stopping at the same spot as "-a", only 6 hours later), kwin isn't working well anymore and probably other things i haven't figured yet. removing consolekit would remove 194 other ports with it, so i don't want to go that route yet. consolekit2 also isn't available via pkg, so i'm stuck and couldn't find anything searching the web. anybody else with that problem?
thanks
markus


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 26, 2017)

Quick help (personal preference): use ports-mgmt/synth instead of ports-mgmt/portmaster. Synth.

EDIT: if you want to remove just consolekit and keep its dependencies: `pkg delete -f consolekit`


----------



## KoMa350 (Aug 26, 2017)

thanks, removing the package and not the dependencies helped. coming from debian i wasn't even aware of deleting a package and leaving behind the dependencies  so much to learn...

will look into ports-mgmt/synth as alternative.

sidenote regarding consolekit: bad idea imho to rename a project just to make a point and not to think about dependency issues that this might cause with users...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 26, 2017)

KoMa350 said:


> coming from debian i wasn't even aware of deleting a package and leaving behind the dependencies  so much to learn...



I never used Debian but I think `dpkg` does that by default.

It is very common indeed, IIRC Gentoo `emerge` just remove the target, the dependencies are handled by `--depclean`. And I think Arch Linux `pacman` follow the same behaviour if you use just the `-R`. 



KoMa350 said:


> sidenote regarding consolekit: bad idea imho to rename a project just to make a point and not to think about dependency issues that this might cause with users...



I think sysutils/consolekit2 is not directly related with sysutils/consolekit, but a separated project. But I do not use it anyway.

EDIT:
ConsoleKit2 _is a fork of ConsoleKit since it is no longer maintained. Information on ConsoleKit can be found at: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit/ William Jon McCann was the primary maintainer of ConsoleKit and most of this documentation was written by him for ConsoleKit. It has been adapted for ConsoleKit2._


----------



## KoMa350 (Aug 27, 2017)

haven't used `dpkg` very often, i normally would just have `apt` do the thinking and the work for me, and for years my philosophy was that if it wants to remove a package then something is wrong and one should think twice before proceeding. went well for me anyhow...

thanks again, am just finishing up the updates, let's see what broke after re- installing everything...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 27, 2017)

In the worst scenario, if everything went really bad (not usual), you can always "hard" cleanup the system: Thread 61890/#post-357455


----------



## KoMa350 (Aug 28, 2017)

interesting possibility, thanks. fortunately it wasn't bad at all, just re- installed the nvidia driver (as usual after X related updates) and everything is fine now. thanks for your help, appreciate it.


----------

